# Personal Best



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

My wife caught her new personal best surf trout today. 28 1/4" 6 1/2# on the boga. This fish was all head and no body, very strange looking. Caught it on half a 12" mullet on a surf rod with a 8/0 circle hook and 150# steel leader, so much for needing fluorocarbon leaders.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The Mia pup caught a shark to. Also saw this cool yard ordainment on the way in.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> The Mia pup caught a shark to. Also saw this cool yard ordainment on the way in.


I tried to snag a pic of that cock on the way out the other day and my phone froze up. Funny!

Nice trout!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

That's a beautiful fish that's going to be tough to best. Maybe next trip she needs to try a 14" mullet? :biggrin:

You guys are pretty amazing in the surf. I think it's so cool that she loves to fish with you. Then again, I'm not sure she would ever get to see you if she didn't. Congrats to her on a great catch.

I got nothing to say about the yard ornament, except don't get one for your yard.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Never witnessed a trout caught on dead bait or surf style leader (wire included too!) for that matter, very cool and nice fish!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a beautiful fish. Congratulations! Would love to be able to say I have caught one that big.


----------



## speck&spot (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice fish!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Very cool bro!! 

Congrats to her!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Kim is in it to win it! A wall hanger!!

See y'all in a few days bro!


----------



## kurtkov (May 10, 2017)

Way to go. Looks like some reel fun. Great mother day discussion going on now. Tell her Happy Mother's Day from us.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

You getting it mounted?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Sheâ€™s got me beat.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

that's a Mothers Day weekend she'll remember. good job


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

WOW, nice fish!! Sure better'n my personal best! You guys are some surf fishin' gurus!! To think of what all had to have gone into catching and landing that fish with the gear she likely was fishing with is a testament to pure skill!! 

...well and maybe just a tad bit of luck too!  In any case, Congratulations to the missus!! (of course and to her GUIDE TOO!!)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Tell Mrs' Chum congrats man.. that's a great trout. 

Big Trout on cut dead... as you know... it's not unheard off. I've heard of guys pitch cut menhaden in the back of canals and catching monster trout... 28-30. Go figure. 

Great work Johnny!!!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice trout! Congrats!

Not only is catching trout on cut bait not unheard of cut ballyhoo is a pretty popular way to catch trout and reds way down south. They catch big trout on it too.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool Congrats!!


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Caught my pb off the slp pier about 25 yrs ago. Squid had been soaking for about 4 hrs, homemade solid steel wire leder. Right place, right time I guess...


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Please forgive my rudeness, Congrays to Mrs. Chum!!!


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Congratulations!! that's a beauty!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

So your wife's finger nail polish doesn't match her outfit but your Check-It stick does!?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats to the Mrs's


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great Trout have to eat. Growing up we never fished Live Bait. And caught some monsters. Dark Gray Trout you had to bend them into a 48Qt cooler. Cut Croaker usually. Also hooked UFO's we could never turn. On the spoils out of Eagle Point.


----------



## [email protected]_49 (Apr 24, 2018)

Awesome!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

